#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  PHP editando/alterando/incluindo dados em arquivo .txt

## clistenis

Lista bom dia.. vc's sabem me informar se tem como fazer em PHP um script para alterar/editar/incluir/ou deletar dados em um arquivo .txt que está dentro do Linux ?

/etc/maclist


[ ]'s

Clístenis

----------


## dsalvi

Segue...



```
$handle = fopen('/etc/maclist', 'a') ;
fwrite($handle, 'conteudo') ;
fclose($handle) ;
```

 
Verifique em http://www.php.net/fopen as opções de fopen (gravar, adicionar, etc)

Lembre de setar as permissões do arquivo para ficar acessível ao servidor web...

flw...

----------

